# Fabrication - Mineral processing equipment



## Alchemist998 (May 29, 2011)

Hi all,

As some of you Expats would be engineers I was hoping to get some recommendations of a good company in Thailand for fabricating some mineral processing equipment.

I want to make a mobile/modular mineral processing plant. Some of the equipment could be sourced elsewhere, like the ball mill is most likely to come from China. The gravity concentator from Knelson etc. I was thinking that the fabrication of either Skid mounted units or intermodal sea contains could be carried out in a cost effective manner in Thailand. An of course I would have to visit Thailand on regualar basis to inspect the progress!

I am a metallurgist, not an engineer, I know what process units I want but also need help in design.

Any help much appreciated.

Regards

Adrian


----------



## fidleix (Jun 18, 2011)

*Maybe I can help you*

Hi,

I'm a chemical engineer working in Thailand, if you tell me what are the unit operations you need i can maybe try to find something for you over here. 

Let me know and I try.

Best Regards

Anthony


----------



## andy1967 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi I am a mechanical seal engineer maybe I can be of some use if needed.


----------



## Alchemist998 (May 29, 2011)

Hi guys,

The major components are a ball mill, a Knelson concentrator, cyclone nest and a Resin in Pulp circuit. I was thinking of buying these components and then using a fabrication shop to make these components into a modular circuit. The basic building blocks of this modular circuit is making theses components fit into the space of a 40ft sea container. 

Regards

Adrian


----------

